
Amazon Cloud Competitors Look Foolish At AWS Conference - poissonpie
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/13/short-shorts-and-long-buses-amazon-cloud-competitors-look-a-bit-foolish-at-aws-conference/
======
etanazir
Is there a danger to the developer guild of possibly finding itself without a
viable option to AWS?

